# Retirement



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I have finally taken the steps needed to get out. I will work for 2 more weeks and then 6 weeks vacation, then no more putting on the gun or wearing the uniform. Just an ORF. Maybe then I can get some much needed work done on the layout and the fish better watch out, 'cus here I come!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Greg...you'll now be busier than you ever imagined!!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

OUTSTANDING! 

I retired a year and a half ago and now I wish I had retired 40 years ago. 

It is wonderful! You will love it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Shoot, Greg, when you retire, you won't have time to fish.... You'll be too busy working on other stuff... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Congratulations...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Greg! Everyday is Saturday!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Retirement means every day is a paid holiday!!!!!


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Greg! Retirement is great, but I have to agree with Mike. I'm busier now than when I was working (or at least seem to be), and have less time for my trains. The honey-do list just keeps getting longer and longer. 
Enjoy yourself and your retirement after your seemingly one year vacation is done. Best decision you'll ever make.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Greg!! Here's to a long and happy retirement!!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Greg 
Retirement is great! You will love it. 
John Corradini


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, you will love it. I consider this the best time of my life. Time sure goes by FAST though, so do what you want early, don't wait around! Jerry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Greg! I hope to follow in a few years


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Greg! 

As to "more time"; I wanted to congratulate you yesterday but being retired I just didn't have the time!  hehe! You'll see...


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! It's been ten years for me, and I still can't figure out how I ever had the time for work.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats , best of health to you , and years and years , of retirement happines .  
I am REALLY enjoying mine .


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg: You will soon find yourself so darn busy you'll wonder how you got anything done while working. It all starts by getting up and hour or so later, actually eating breakfast, having a second cup of coffee, reading the newspaper, having a chat with the wife. Then it's 0930 and you get to work, until lunch, which takes a while too. If you are lucky you will get to Home Depot in the middle of the day, when nobody is there, the whole place to yourself. 

Retirement ---- It's rough, but you are up to the task. 

Best wishes, Bob


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. I went down to the RR Retirement Board today, and got the paperwork all done. Now I am waiting for the BNSF to kick in with their paperwork, so I can get all the money I am entitled to. As far as work is concerned after I retire, I hope to do a lot of nothing for a while. That will suit me just fine. Then gradually work my way into doing something with the trains. I haven't really done anything for a couple of years and am looking foreward to getting back to modeling. I will have lots of projects to keep me busy.


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 07/01/2008 9:34 PM
Congratulations Greg...you'll now be busier than you ever imagined!!!




I agree. In fact, I ran into a fellow retiree a short while back and his take is "I don't know how I ever found time to work" - it'll happen to you especially in this hobby. 

Congratulations - every day will be like Saturday but less traffic!!


----------



## JRT3 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, it sneaks up on you, too. I was fortunate enough to start mine off early, as I had bought up my Navy time and some undergrad work, too - and had maxed out on sick leave, selling over a year of that back. I was 46 - but that was thirteen years ago the first of this month. I was a college instructor in the Alabama system. My first work - weeks after retiring - was as an AMERICORPS VISTA volunteer. After a few months - and three attempted robberies of me later - I quit - and became an art show/arts & crafts show attendee - 26-29 shows all over the SE each year for six plus years wore out my truck and left me with CTS problems (I was a woodturner.) and real debt. Next - range officer at a shooting range 64 mi roundtrip away - I seldom made gas money - expended lots of ammo - had too many near misses. I now play with my trains... safer... LGB is gone, so it's cheaper, too! 

You'll wonder where the time goes... but welcome to our madness. Watch out for 'grey-haired' specials... 

John (I'll be sixty this month!)


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

This retirement is the best job I never had! You'll soon wonder how you got anything done while working full-time as there still isn't enough time in the day to get around to everything! My only mistake was not putting more in the budget for coffee and cigars. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, six working days left. I am still going strong, no slacking off. I put in an hour and a half overtime today for which I don't get paid. (Salaried) I guess the boss is planning an ice cream and cake social for my next to last day. (Wheeeeeee!!) Thanks for the words of encouragement. I won't miss work at all, I know. I already have a fishing trip planned with the grandsons. I can't wait.


----------



## Maurice F. Head (Jan 3, 2008)

greg... reditrededment is a terrible sacrifice to make on behalf of your fellow workers... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif got tired of the same stuff every day.. and left.. surely DO not miss the weight of the gun.. and associated equipment.... my back felt better within days... 

don't know how i managed to work as long as i did.... have not had a chance to slow down since may of '02... no vacation, no days off, no comp time, no holidays, etc.... one glorious day drags right into the next... it's wonderful... actually have time to play with my trains and keep up with everything else.... 

ENJOY.... wish you many years of wonderful retiredment....


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Maurice, I can only hope that my back clears up after wearing that d&#n belt for the past 36 years. I won't miss the extra 15 lbs at all. I can hardly wait to be done. Cleaned off my desk today but lots of junk remaining. 30 + years of collecting junk to try and train new cops. No one wants the old stuff, but it was necessary in my mind to keep it for the new guys. They sure don't make cops like they used to.......


----------

